# Electric box finished (almost)



## ProduceMan (Jul 26, 2015)

Here's the way it turned out. BlueSeas Weatherdeck 4 switch w/ fuse panel. Panel lights up red when off, green when on and dark if fuse is blown. Dual bus inside, 2 wires in from the battery. West Marine dual 12v outlet. There is still room on the box for more. I found a voltmeter online that's the same diameter as the 12v outlets that I'll probably put to the left of the switches. Thinking about a Tinytach on that side too. The box is mounted temporarily, it's going to be on the center seat/bait tank replacement when that project gets done. Enjoy!


----------



## nguye569 (Jul 27, 2015)

Looks awesome, got any pictures showing where it's located on the boat?


----------

